# Anschluss vs. Verbindung



## Manu78

Buenos días.

Cual sería la diferencia entre estas dos palabras refiriendose a conexión?

Soy delineante y en el trabajo uso un programa que solo existe en Alemania y estas dos palabras aparecen mucho refiriendose, aparentemente, a lo mismo. En que contexto se usa cada una?


Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## bwprius

Anschluss - podría referirse a conectar algo a *un punto*
Cuando se conecta un aparato o un cable se hablaría de anschließen.

Verbindung - podría referirse a conectar *dos puntos* entre sí
Cuando se establece una conexión entre dos personas, por teléfono, se habla de verbinden.

El resultado gráfico, posiblemente, sea el mismo.


----------



## baufred

... si eres delineante - empezé mi carrera professional así ... y siguen estudios universitarios ... ahora soy arquitecto ... 

Quizás puedes definir/describir exactamente de que "conexiones" se trata ... al respecto de programas CAD, yo uso TurboCAD (2D) en casa - es más barato que los profesionales del alto nivel como AutoCAD u otras ...

Puede ser que - según el detalle de conexión - usamos diferentes denominaciones ...

... además, sin olvidar, te recomiendo un glosario de la obra en Español/ Alemán y al revés, que sale de mi pluma. Puedes descargarlo gratis del servidor de la universidad de Stuttgart - enlace:
http://www.ibl.uni-stuttgart.de/fileadmin/pdfs/Bautechnik S-D_D-S.pdf
Quizás te sirva ....

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Manu78

Gracias a los dos!

Baufred, uso Nova Plancal. Solo existe en Alemania y esta pensado solo para instalaciones sanitarias, de climatizacion y calefaccion. Yo trabajo en una empresa de climatizacion y me he encontrado Anschluss, por ejemplo al indicar la boca de un elemento donde enganchar un conducto. Verbindung lo he encontrado por igual en las opciones de configuracion de un conducto como en las de una compuerta cortafuegos de esta manera:

Verbindung: 
opcion 1 mit Einsteckend
opcion 2 mit Flansch

Se que Flansch es brida pero con Einsteckend me pierdo. Llevo casi dos años en Alemania y por fin he encontrado trabajo de lo mio pero mi aleman es B1 raspadete y las estoy pasando canutas con el lenguaje tecnico.

Pensandolo bien con la explicacion de bwprius casi me queda claro...


----------



## baufred

... la primera "conexión" puede ser
> Muffen(steck)verbindung > para tubos sin roscado con o sin anillo de goma > sin (rara vez): bajantes/con: tubería aguas pluviales/residuales en general)
> Rohrverschraubungen/Muffenschraubverbindungen > para tubos con roscado > tubería bajo presión> en el rescado: cáñamo y pasta o cinta PTFE/téflon

... la segunda puede ser:

Flansch-Rohrverbindung
ver: Flansch (Rohrleitung) – Wikipedia

en general al respecto del tema:
für jede Anwendung und Rohrart die richtige Verbindungstechnik
Polytechnisches Journal - Röhren, Rohrleitungen und Rohrverbindungen.

Wiki: Rohrleitungsverbindung – Wikipedia
contiene palabras de referencia para buscar fotos y más

.... y, sin olvidar, existen - sobre todo en España en instalaciones de edificación - también para aguas pluviales/residuales >> PVC-Rohre mit (Muffen-)Klebeverbindungen:
http://siags.de/artikel/download/kleberichtlinien.pdf
... en Alemanía se usan más en instalaciones químicas (por su resistencia)

... esto puede "matar" tu problema ... 

Saludos ....


----------



## Manu78

Guau!

Pues si que se ha quedado bien muerto! jajaja

Muchas gracias baufred!


----------

